# Farm name ideas??!!



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I need some ideas the name has to have
"ewe crazy" in it but I can't think of anything else that goes good with it?! Like ewe crazy sheep farm?! Any suggestions are welcome!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

U could just go with "Ewe Crazy Sheep RANCH" its unique....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

P~Ewe Crazy Sheep Ranch ....lol.....

I don't know that one is tough....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

R ewe crazy?!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> P~Ewe Crazy Sheep Ranch ....lol.....
> 
> I don't know that one is tough....


Bahaha I LOVE that one!! Now to get my hubby on board!!


----------

